# Polarized Sunglasses



## bill tuccini (Jun 11, 2012)

Im looking for a good value in polarized sun glasses. Great product fair price


----------



## ITTYBITTYKITTY (Jul 8, 2014)

I had a set H3Os at one time, very happy with them.


----------



## pjd (Jul 4, 2007)

Costa’s
It’s only money


----------



## FLH (Feb 15, 2014)

Costa's for on the water. Maui Jim's for everyday


----------



## Chasin Tales (Jan 20, 2006)

I went with REK's. I needed prescription lens and didn't want to spend $500 to $600 or more for prescription Costa's. They have the flexible frames and polarized lens. Been happy with them.


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

I wear Bolle' prescription wrap around bifocals.
Near perfect.


----------



## Detroitbassist (Jul 6, 2018)

Forgive what may be a stupid question, but what is the difference between the $10-20 polarized sunglasses (eg Foster Grant) and the expensive fishing ones everybody talks about on these forums? 
If it's just style and build quality, the $ means more to me than looking cool; but if the polarization is somehow different and lets me see more, then it's splurge time!


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

Mine are first and foremost prescription glasses. Polycarbonate and bi-focals and polarized. Anti-scratch coated.
They are designed for shooting.

You don't find them in a bin at the dollar store.

I never get a headache wearing them all day.
And if I need to tie a knot, or read something, nbd.
And of course, there's always the possibility of a briar, or stray pellet.

Paid for from my optical package, and HSA, with pre-tax money.

They have a floating chux attached.

I don't know if you have any need for any of that.

The style that are big, and go over your regular glasses have too much distortion at the edges. And they look like an insect to me.


----------



## ITTYBITTYKITTY (Jul 8, 2014)

The cheap glasses have lenses that are not consistent thickness. Younger eyes correct for this easier than older, however, this stresses the muscles in the eye. This tires the eyes. It can lead to headaches, to sore eyes and general exhaustion. Not fun. If you're out on the water all day you'll feel the difference. 3 or 4 hours and you probably won't. Also, the cheap glasses scratch easily, won't have an anti-reflective coating or a hydrophobic (water beading) coating.


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

I’m probably going to treat myself to a nice pair for the first time ever this year. What I’m not doing is dropping $100+ on a pair before I can try some on to check fit, so I’m waiting until it’s reasonably safe to stop in places like Cabelas and touch my face with a bunch of products.

In the mean time, I’ve noticed Costa makes a big deal about which glasses have the “580” lenses. What exactly is it that makes them better than some of their other options? I don’t need any corrective lenses, so anything that comes in prescription lenses is of no interest to me.


----------



## ITTYBITTYKITTY (Jul 8, 2014)

Not a clue on the 580. Might be functional like Base8, might be a marketing ploy. I definitely would do some info gathering on that before spending the money. I, personally, would not place much faith in the reviews. If I spent the extra for those I wouldn't say anything that would make me look foolish. As far as trying on the glasses I would make certain I could wear them in the sun, the rain, the dirt and the slime for a few days and still return them. They might feel great in the sun you sweat where they rest on you and then they slip. The water might not bead up the way it should. They might scratch when you wash off the dirt.


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

piketroller said:


> I’m probably going to treat myself to a nice pair for the first time ever this year. What I’m not doing is dropping $100+ on a pair before I can try some on to check fit, so I’m waiting until it’s reasonably safe to stop in places like Cabelas and touch my face with a bunch of products.
> 
> In the mean time, I’ve noticed Costa makes a big deal about which glasses have the “580” lenses. What exactly is it that makes them better than some of their other options? I don’t need any corrective lenses, so anything that comes in prescription lenses is of no interest to me.


580 is the nm of the light they block
It color shifts the image you see
Seems a real popular lense choice for fisherman


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

Gamekeeper said:


> 580 is the nm of the light they block
> It color shifts the image you see
> Seems a real popular lense choice for fisherman


As in a good all around lens for fishing, or maybe tailored to something else sight fishing or low light periods? I’m not really asking you so to say, just continuing the train of thought for others.


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

Been using Bolle safety, polarized sun glasses for years. Highly recommend at a resonable price.


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

I wasn't very scientific.
I needed no glare, high contrast, and to be able to see shades of grey and brown crisply. Orange (clay targets) was a bonus.

I took a mounted bird to a couple places, and looked at it through their lenses on display.

You lose some light transmission with polarized lenses, so that's a given when buying.

The lack of eye strain is the real bonus. But looking at a phone sucks.


----------



## ITTYBITTYKITTY (Jul 8, 2014)

Gamekeeper, that sounds like "Blue-Blockers". I wonder if anyone used them? Like a lot of stuff advertised at 2am they were touted to do everything except cure piles. On a slightly more serious note, what color worked best for you?


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

They are a brownish orange color.
Quite thick (shooting protection)









They are available in many colors.

I would think the all day every day fishermen would have shown some kind of industry wide preference.
There’s a whole showcase at Cabela’s.

In my case it was prescription bifocals first, then safety, color, and style.

I don’t get the vibe most people here shop that way typically.


----------



## ITTYBITTYKITTY (Jul 8, 2014)

For me the decision tree was 1) what choices are available with polarized prescription lenses, 2) which ones fit me comfortably, 3) what colors were available. As it turned out, only dark grey was available in the frames that fit. Good all round color. Not as good in low light as amber or green.


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

ITTYBITTYKITTY said:


> For me the decision tree was 1) what choices are available with polarized prescription lenses, 2) which ones fit me comfortably, 3) what colors were available. As it turned out, only dark grey was available in the frames that fit. Good all round color. Not as good in low light as amber or green.


Yes
I like lined bifocals, and big lenses. Only so many out there.

And don’t let them ******** you, most of these outfits have no desire whatsoever to make a bifocal anything. I wouldn’t be surprised if 2/3 of them purchased the lenses mail order made out of China.
My kid bought her glasses out of a vending machine in Japan, you just punch in what your prescription is, pick out the frames, and the machine does the rest.

You can’t tell me that these $500 sunglasses companies aren’t doing the same thing.


----------



## cdnred (Jul 17, 2019)

Gamekeeper said:


> They are a brownish orange color.
> Quite thick (shooting protection)
> 
> View attachment 521945
> ...


Those "Bolle" look very cool and practical. What are the full details of them, model number, color, price, etc.. Bought them thru Cabelas..? I'd be very interested in getting something similar to those..


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

I got them at SVS vision in Livonia?
They had a big display.


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

Gamekeeper said:


> You can’t tell me that these $500 sunglasses companies aren’t doing the same thing.


 There really aren't any sunglasses companies. Bolle and Maui Jim are still independent. Otherwise there's Luxottica and that's about it. They also own many of the places you get glasses.

_As a vertically integrated company, Luxottica designs, manufactures, distributes and retails its eyewear brands, including LensCrafters, Sunglass Hut, Apex by Sunglass Hut, Pearle Vision, Sears Optical, Target Optical, Eyemed vision care plan, and Glasses.com. Its best known brands are Ray-Ban, Persol, Costa Del Mar and Oakley._


----------



## CrankyThunder (Feb 11, 2012)

I am glad I saw this thread. 

I lost my Costa's to theft when thieves busted into my truck at Christmastime. Been doing without thinking I really did not need a new pair but then I was out on the water yesterday in the bright sun, first time in a long time, and my eyeballs are suffering today. 

Ordered a replacement pair of the Costa's Glass Lenses 580G's, a bit heavy, expensive but there are options, but they are worth it for me so that I can enjoy those rare full bright sun outings that we get so little of here in Michigan. 

Here is the link to the pair I ordered (not directly from Costa, got a good price from a place in Tennesee that is a authorized dealer). 

https://www.costadelmar.com/us/en/sunglasses/beach-lifestyle/caballito/CL.html

Regards, 
Crankster


----------



## mooneyedude (Jan 31, 2011)

I have been wearing a pair of Onos with bifocals for the past 8 years I think they were $99 I wear them everywhere with no scratches to date very comfortable to wear all day 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

Gamekeeper said:


> I wear Bolle' prescription wrap around bifocals.
> Near perfect.


Good choice..


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

Doghouse 5 said:


> Good choice..


Buy once cry once.


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

I bought an excellent pair of polarized from Dunham's..
They are made by UNDER ARMOUR (everything good from them) .
Right around $108 . Typically around $150 (??) 
The sale price was so good that I purchased two pair .. (boat /truck)
I've worn BOLLE for years and still love them .


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

Doghouse 5 said:


> I bought an excellent pair of polarized from Dunham's..
> They are made by UNDER ARMOUR (everything good from them) .
> Right around $108 . Typically around $150 (??)
> The sale price was so good that I purchased two pair .. (boat /truck)
> I've worn BOLLE for years and still love them .


I wear prescription glasses, with lined bifocals, and a little prism for astigmatism.
It's not an off the rack thing.


----------



## Doghouse 5 (Apr 1, 2017)

Gamekeeper said:


> I wear prescription glasses, with lined bifocals, and a little prism for astigmatism.
> It's not an off the rack thing.


Correct.. I read your posts word for word ..(not meant to sound sarcastic) 
You definitely have an excellent pair of sunglasses/ glasses..


----------



## Zofchak (Jan 10, 2003)

bill tuccini said:


> Im looking for a good value in polarized sun glasses. Great product fair price


 
If you want top performance and don't mind spending the money Costa's are hard to beat. If you want a decent pair of polarized glasses that you won't have to shed a tear over when they end up in the lake or under your foot then I'd recommend the Flying Fisherman brand.


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

mooneyedude said:


> I have been wearing a pair of Onos with bifocals for the past 8 years I think they were $99 I wear them everywhere with no scratches to date very comfortable to wear all day
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Yes. I got a pair of Onos last fall with bifocal added. Love them.


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

Franks has costas on sale for 99 bucks regular 199.....i picked up another pair this week.large selection and free shipping if your too far away


----------



## windmaker (Feb 12, 2014)

Costa readers work great for us older guys, I like how the readers are placed low on the lens and not too big. Sure helps for tying knots and threading the eye on jigs


----------



## textox (Jan 30, 2020)

bill tuccini said:


> Im looking for a good value in polarized sun glasses. Great product fair price


Have had Mauis ,always lose sunglasses until i found some Muellers that hook on the bill of a hat.Had 1 pair since 2013, been to Alaska,BC,up and down the west coast and haven't lost them yet and only 20 bucks. Mauis are great but Muellers work just as well for fishing IMHO..BTW NO pressure on your nose!!!


----------



## rd2690 (Mar 25, 2011)

bill tuccini said:


> Im looking for a good value in polarized sun glasses. Great product fair price


Costas all day long. You can get them from franks at the fishing shows in the winter for about $100.


----------

